# Help with first time home theater



## NiceGuy806 (Jul 13, 2013)

Recently made my first foray into home theater. I bought the monoprice 5:1 speaker system and a denon 1613 receiver. I already have my speakers set up, but i do not know what wire to buy to connect my subwoofer. you think this would be easy to find but despite heavy google-ing i dont have a clear answer. Any help would be appreciated. Also, i currently have my wires on 22 gauge wire. This is smaller than most recommend, but I'm wondering if it really makes that much of a difference? 

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

This should do what you need. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023601&p_id=6303&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what pete said. I'd also upgrade to at least 16 gauge wire. it's cheap at monoprice and 22 is a BIT too thin in my opinion unless it's like 2-3 feet


----------



## NiceGuy806 (Jul 13, 2013)

Where do i plug it in? Left perhaps?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

NiceGuy806 said:


> Where do i plug it in? Left perhaps?


if you have an "lfe" rca jack at the back then plug it in there. but if you have a left and right rca plug, you can use either


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with the monoprice speakers, but most Sub woofers will alow you to run your front left and right speaker wires to the sub and then from your sub to the left and right front speakers. It gives you an option to RCA connections. I'd also recommend heavier speaker wirws. 16ga. would be great.


----------

